# Getting the wrinkles out of tote bags



## geneo71 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm having problems getting the wrinkles out of tote bags when I pre-press the bags. I've tried pre-pressing at different time settings and still can't get a smooth surface to tranfer on. If I go more than 20 seconds the bags have a tendency to scortch. I'm using canvas/100 cotton totes. However I can use an hand iron on the bags and this gets the wrinkles out and gives me a smooth surface to tranfer on. But this takes a lot of extra time. Does anyone have any suggestions on or why my pre-press won't give me a good smooth surface for tranfer.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Try lightly spraying the bags with Magic Sizing and let it dry.
You will find Magic Sizing in the laundry detergent aisle next to the spray starch.
It is amazing how it helps with wrinkles.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I just spritz with a little water. Maybe increase your pressure a bit? Also, you can place a teflon sheet over your totes to help prevent scotching.


----------



## racerxmccoy (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been able to use a stiff piece of cardboard that is the exact size to fit inside the tote. this stretches out all the wrinkles. I then prepress very briefly and then you're good to go.


----------

